# prozess zum selbstmord zwingen



## kam (25. Februar 2005)

Wie bring man einen Prozess dazu sich selber zu killen
In meinen fall benötige ich das weil wenn ich mich über php zu meinen ssh server verbinde
dann wenn das script zu ende ist bleibt der prozess erhalten

root      1533  0.0  0.7  5956 1852 ?        Ss   11:07   0:00 sshd: root@notty
nach mehreren aufrufen ist der ssh server so vollgemüllt das er nicht mehr antwortet!
ich habe bereits mit folgenden aufrufen versucht das problem zu lösen


```
ssh2_exec($conn,'killall -u %USER%' -9 sshd);/*Geht nicht weil man sich hinterher nicht mit den usernamen nochmal einloggen kann!*/

ssh2_exec($conn,'exit oder logout');/*Keine wirkung*/
```
ich hoffe mir kann jemand weiterhelfen thx

mfg kk


----------



## Holger_S (25. Februar 2005)

zuerst zeigst du dir mit
 ps x
 alle Prozesse an, dann mit
 kill -9 "ProzessID"
 killst du den Prozess sofort!


----------

